# Back Blades/Pull Plows



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

How many use back blades/pull plows and how do you like them? How are they on commercial/residential? Effective?

Read a lot of older threads, would like some fresh input please.

Thanks.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

if you are referring to a back drag edge on a plow i would like to let you know i have a wastern mvp v plow 8.6and it scrapes just as good backing up as in drivepurplebou!!!!


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

We use Snowman 8' rear plows. Do lots of condo drives backing up to overhead doors. Wouldn't be without them. Makes the truck kind of long, but saves a lot of time turning around when back dragging with the front blade.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

hansenslawncare;1646333 said:


> Read a lot of older threads, would like some fresh input please.
> 
> Thanks.


I can give you some fresh input when I actually see snow again....

OTOH, last year was the first time I used a backdrag on my western, and I really liked how well it worked. I got mine from my local western dealer..


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1647216 said:


> I can give you some fresh input when I actually see snow again....
> 
> OTOH, last year was the first time I used a backdrag on my western, and I really liked how well it worked. I got mine from my local western dealer..


LOL...too late at that point.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to clarify, he's asking about back blades. Not a backdrag blade for a front plow. 
I just installed one on one of my trucks. Anxious to use it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Wilnip;1647390 said:


> Just to clarify, he's asking about back blades. Not a backdrag blade for a front plow.
> I just installed one on one of my trucks. Anxious to use it.


My bad.....

I thought he was asking about both backdrag and pull plow.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We use the Hiniker "C" Plow. Much easier to pull up to a garage door (or whatever) than back up to one in the dark while it is snowing. Also makes the truck really long if dealing in tight quarters. Had a Daniels pull plows but the drivers barely used them.


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Bumping this back up, also interested in what everyone has to say about them.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ajordan193;1648096 said:


> Bumping this back up, also interested in what everyone has to say about them.


From what i have seen and experienced it seems like both are going to get you about the same results.

A back drag edge for a front plow gives you the correct angle on scraping up snow. a back blade gives you down pressure.

both gives you a clean scrape. so to me the issue becomes the other features and price

2nd edge on a front plow is much cheaper. if all you are doing is drives, i think this would be the best option. but, a back blade can be expandable (i would never buy one that wasnt) which can help with big lots.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Back blades are awesome. Will be running them on all three trucks this year. Residential/private lanes mostly. Increase productivity tremendously which allows you to add more work per vehicle. Shines with circle drives, half circle drives and just about any driveway. Comparing a rear box type plow to a back drag edge is very silly.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My comparison was for someone doing drives only.

I mentioned the extra value in lots same as.you did


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

I do 95% residential. Half circle and full circle driveways are done with both blades down. Cuts time 50% no kidding. A lot cleaner. Straight driveway done 25% faster and much cleaner, no trail off from back drag. Small tight alleyway back parking lots where you need to place the snow in certain spots-priceless. I have used it to move piles and drifts in blizzards as well. 

If i just wanted scraping ability, yes a backdrag blade is enough. Rear plows move mountains of snow without trail off and down to the pavement.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

road2damascus;1648207 said:


> I do 95% residential. Half circle and full circle driveways are done with both blades down. Cuts time 50% no kidding. A lot cleaner. Straight driveway done 25% faster and much cleaner, no trail off from back drag. Small tight alleyway back parking lots where you need to place the snow in certain spots-priceless. I have used it to move piles and drifts in blizzards as well.
> 
> If i just wanted scraping ability, yes a backdrag blade is enough. Rear plows move mountains of snow without trail off and down to the pavement.


Do you find that backing your truck/plow to the garage door is more of a hassle than pulling in forward with a regular front mount plow?


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

hansenslawncare;1648422 said:


> Do you find that backing your truck/plow to the garage door is more of a hassle than pulling in forward with a regular front mount plow?


I am a little slower at night but this year i will have led lights. But if you know your driveways well and you have good tires, you can back into them just as fast. I do find it more safe with some driveways as i am not backing up into traffic.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Bottom line for me and my residential business, a pull plow makes each truck more efficient and does a cleaner job. I can add more work for them which makes more money with them. With good operators, three trucks equipped both front and rear plows, can do the work of four with front blade only. Taking one truck away means a lot. It means no initial cost of another vehicle, no 100 a month in liability insurance, no maintenance costs on another vehicle, no extra driver to pay, and more. It pays for it self fast.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

There's a reason back blades have been in use in some areas since the late 50's early 60's.


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

dfd9;1648479 said:
 

> There's a reason back blades have been in use in some areas since the late 50's early 60's.


Do you have any input to add? I'm curious about the backblades.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hansenslawncare;1648634 said:


> Do you have any input to add? I'm curious about the backblades.


Back blades have 2 advantages. 16' width, and down pressure. it holds the back end of your truck up, and the weight pushes down on the blade, the pressure lets you get a real clean scrape.

probably better than a back drag edge, not better enough in my opinion. never seen anyone pay more money for a back dragged driveway. they do pay extra for salt


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1648650 said:


> Back blades have 2 advantages. 16' width, and down pressure. it holds the back end of your truck up, and the weight pushes down on the blade, the pressure lets you get a real clean scrape.
> 
> probably better than a back drag edge, not better enough in my opinion. never seen anyone pay more money for a back dragged driveway. they do pay extra for salt


Since when has any snowplow operator charged based on the method of plowing? Meaning push, pull, back drag, etc.

The purpose of back blades is to make the truck more versatile and efficient, thus hopefully cutting down the operating time and saving money. The time saved could also allow an operator to take on more work, thus more profit.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1648659 said:


> Since when has any snowplow operator charged based on the method of plowing? Meaning push, pull, back drag, etc.
> 
> The purpose of back blades is to make the truck more versatile and efficient, thus hopefully cutting down the operating time and saving money. The time saved could also allow an operator to take on more work, thus more profit.


works great for lots. i just do not see how its any faster on driveways. drive forward, drop the blade, drive backward. vs drive backward, drop the blade, drive forward.

seems the same to me


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

birddseedd;1648660 said:


> works great for lots. i just do not see how its any faster on driveways. drive forward, drop the blade, drive backward. vs drive backward, drop the blade, drive forward.
> 
> seems the same to me


Imagine how many less times you would have to back drag with your box wings set backwards. You have box end wings and you cant see the time savings with a rear box plow. C Mon man.

You have never tried one have you?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

road2damascus;1648671 said:


> Imagine how many less times you would have to back drag with your box wings set backwards. You have box end wings and you cant see the time savings with a rear box plow. C Mon man.
> 
> You have never tried one have you?


He has not tried one, but he knows a guy, who knows a guy, who has one and that's what he heard.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Guess i'm just not used to getting much snow. haven't had much in 10 years around here. With the 2" average snowfall we get here, spill of on a drive way isnt much of a problem. I just tilt my blade one way on one side of the drive, then tilt it the other way on the other side. I can get it done with 2 pulls.

now if we get a lot of snow thatl change mabye. Its been so rainy and so dang cold (50's in july) i think we may get some snow this year.

Good thing, jsut raided my prices


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

birddseedd;1648660 said:


> works great for lots. i just do not see how its any faster on driveways. drive forward, drop the blade, drive backward. vs drive backward, drop the blade, drive forward.
> 
> seems the same to me


How long does a 16' wide 50' long driveway take to plow?



birddseedd;1648697 said:


> Guess i'm just not used to getting much snow. haven't had much in 10 years around here. With the 2" average snowfall we get here, spill of on a drive way isnt much of a problem. I just tilt my blade one way on one side of the drive, then tilt it the other way on the other side. I can get it done with 2 pulls.
> 
> now if we get a lot of snow thatl change mabye. Its been so rainy and so dang cold (50's in july) i think we may get some snow this year.
> 
> Good thing, jsut raided my prices


Not sure where you've been, but the 10 year average in GR is 10" higher than the 100 year average. We had 3 years in a row of over 100". Granted, the last 2 have been below normal, but I didn't think K-zoo was that different.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;1648704 said:


> How long does a 16' wide 50' long driveway take to plow?


don't know. i'v never actually seen one, anything that long i windrow anyway.



Mark Oomkes;1648704 said:


> Not sure where you've been, but the 10 year average in GR is 10" higher than the 100 year average. We had 3 years in a row of over 100". Granted, the last 2 have been below normal, but I didn't think K-zoo was that different.


We may get a bit on the outskirts on the west side. i'v got a couple drives, maybe only one this year, that if i get a dusting on my side of town will have 6 inches. This side of Kalamazoo hasn't gotten anything substantial in quite some time. The outskirts of the west side seem to still get hammered.


----------



## plowman1984 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm looking into trying a Hiniker C plow


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I want to try the electric plow. To save money


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1648706 said:


> don't know. i'v never actually seen one, anything that long i windrow anyway.
> 
> We may get a bit on the outskirts on the west side. i'v got a couple drives, maybe only one this year, that if i get a dusting on my side of town will have 6 inches. This side of Kalamazoo hasn't gotten anything substantial in quite some time. The outskirts of the west side seem to still get hammered.


You have never seen a 16' X 50' drive? Come on.....


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bossman 92;1661474 said:


> You have never seen a 16' X 50' drive? Come on.....


MY Resi accounts are way larger then that. :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i'v seen roads like that. cant think of anywhere i have seen a driveway that wide. most arnt but 25 to 30 around here and 10 wide or so.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

we bought a hiniker C plow last year…i was very excited to use it, but i was too busy with other trucks that i didn't get much time with it…i know initially i wasn't blown away, but i honestly didn't give it much time to get used to it…i like the idea better than a rear plow because you can use it as a conventional plow when you don't need the "C" function, however i bet a rear plow scrapes better simply because of the down pressure

i'm anxious to see how it does this year on driveways only…if it does well we might get a second so we can get residentials done in a timely manner…they are a pain in the ASS!!!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

birddseedd;1648137 said:


> From what i have seen and experienced it seems like both are going to get you about the same results.
> 
> A back drag edge for a front plow gives you the correct angle on scraping up snow. a back blade gives you down pressure.
> 
> ...


 If your doing residential driveways and or any other plowing(IMO) the rear plow is a must.

I have been doing residential driveways for 20 years and 100% of the time a front and rear plow combo is better than just the front blade. This combo can shave as much as 50% off of your driveway plowing route, depending on density and driveway configurations.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

The "C" plows scrap down great! We have three of them. There awesome if you have a 2'+ drift in front of the garage door. Able to reach over the drift to bring it down. We had used both a front plow and backblade in the past and yes it can be quicker. The bad thing is if you are in a tight complex and/or lot of cars parked in street it can be very difficult to maneuver. The truck is now 3' longer.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess we don't have those drives around here


----------

